# Euro bumpers for a 100?



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get Euro bumpers for a 1990 100?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what do euro bumps look like compared to US bumps on a 100?


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

They are alot shorter and I believe some have headlight washers too. 








I guess the only way is to find a non US car. 


_Modified by Articulation at 3:41 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Nice ! Same colour as my 86. 
Yeah look to be a lot smaller


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Thanks








Ya they look so much better. I was thinking of figuring out a way to shorten mine but I suck at body work.


----------

